# Too Big Pants... Make Smaller?



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm looking at eBay a pair of pants I love, but are about two to three inches too large for me. Is this very easy to do, or is it too many inches? Thanks.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Sometimes when pants are taken in too much, the rear pockets, assuming these trouser have rear pockets can end up being too close to each other. A reputable tailor should know how to mitigate this potential problem.

ASF


----------



## martinchristopher (Jun 3, 2005)

1 inch is ok, 2 inches is too much


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

You'll need to make a value judgement here. 1"-to-2" is about the maximum, and still retain the correct lines of the trousers.

However, if the trousers are high quality, you may want to consider having a tailor cut them down by taking them apart and reducing all areas.

I'm in the process of losing a lot of weight (61 pounds, so far), and I had several pairs of suit pants done this way. Each pair cost about $55 to do, and the tailor did a fantastic job. The tailor took about 4+ inches out of each pair. I wouldn't have done this for a pair of casual pants, but the $55/pair was a lot cheaper than buying new suits.

Suit coats can also be reduced in size, but there are limits, especially if the coat is fused and not canvassed. Fusing limits the amount of work which can be done in the front and chest area. By extension, this also limits the amount done in the sides, back, collar, etc.

Some of the members who are experts at tailoring are the real experts here, but this has been my experience with a good local tailor.

Best of luck.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

*This is in polite disagreement from the previous replies*

My experience (lots of it) has proven that a good tailor (not a seamstress) can take in 4-5 inches depending on the trouser.

I wear a 46 reg suit, and in the early 80's only nested suits were available. ie the trousers had a 41" waist. (the drop was only available in 5" back then)

I had to have what they called a "recut" where the tailor removed the entire waistband and "remade" the trouser. As a youngster, I forked out about 50-60 bucks a crack for this job...quite a bit to me back then! (no other choice except bespoke)

Then the "athletic cut" was invented in around 1983 or 84...(guessing) They had a 7" drop, (again nested as there were no such things as "separates" ) so I could get my suits with a 39" waist, and I had a good tailor who could alter them without doing a full recut.........to a 34" waist. 
A full 5"........He was damned good........ Yes my pockets were a little close looking in the back, but I could live with that. I also remember having to "reach back" a little extra to get my hands into my front pockets..........lived with it......they looked OK........as a young kid fresh out of school I wasn't going to Saville Row. (he didn't charge for a "standard" waist and seat job which today is around 9 or 10 bucks I think,,,,,,,he charged more, but not nearly as much as for a recut. I think it was about 25 bucks back then.......he worked with the crotch, inner thigh, etc........more than the normal job.)

Hope that helps, 
Joe


----------



## spreadcollar (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this price about right for this procedure? I have a pair of suit pants I've been debating doing this to... Should I take it only to an experienced tailor? [I guess Fields in DC is going to charge me a premium for such a thing...]



pendennis said:


> I'm in the process of losing a lot of weight (61 pounds, so far), and I had several pairs of suit pants done this way. Each pair cost about $55 to do, and the tailor did a fantastic job. The tailor took about 4+ inches out of each pair. I wouldn't have done this for a pair of casual pants, but the $55/pair was a lot cheaper than buying new suits.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

spreadcollar said:


> Is this price about right for this procedure? I have a pair of suit pants I've been debating doing this to... Should I take it only to an experienced tailor? [I guess Fields in DC is going to charge me a premium for such a thing...]


You should ask him exactly what he did to the trousers. eg a very simple waist and seat job runs about 10 bucks here in the midwest. A good tailor out east would charge more, but for 55.00 he had to do much more. He may have gotten into the "rise" meaning he took in some crotch area. He also may have taken in the inner thigh and maybe even some of the outer thigh (tapered to the knee of course) so as not to throw off the lines and original crease. Just ask him........if he says "Just waist and seat" well sorry but you got ripped off. I doubt than happened though. If he took out 5" and your rear pockets are not touching or very close to touching, he did a lot more work than a "standard waist/seat."

Good luck
Joe


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

spreadcollar said:


> Is this price about right for this procedure? I have a pair of suit pants I've been debating doing this to... Should I take it only to an experienced tailor? [I guess Fields in DC is going to charge me a premium for such a thing...]


Let me be a little more specific. The tailor took the trousers apart completely. He narrowed the legs slightly, took fabric out of the seat, crotch, side seams, outsides of the hip pockets, slightly reduced the length, and took in the waist band. He also reduced the lining, and modified the side pockets.

A lot of work, but the re-worked trousers fit perfectly. He also advised that the amount of fabric removed was pretty much the maximum.

The trousers started out as size 48, and ended up as 43, maybe a little under. The coats are all size 52, but are beyond any reduction now.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

*You got a good deal*



pendennis said:


> Let me be a little more specific. The tailor took the trousers apart completely. He narrowed the legs slightly, took fabric out of the seat, crotch, side seams, outsides of the hip pockets, slightly reduced the length, and took in the waist band. He also reduced the lining, and modified the side pockets.
> 
> A lot of work, but the re-worked trousers fit perfectly. He also advised that the amount of fabric removed was pretty much the maximum.
> 
> The trousers started out as size 48, and ended up as 43, maybe a little under. The coats are all size 52, but are beyond any reduction now.


IMO, you got a great deal. Glad for ya!
Joe


----------

